# Air Handler Fan Speed Adjustment



## yenyeskay (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a Trane TWE030P13FB airhandler. Anyone know how to change the blower fan speed on this airhandler. I am knowledgeble about electrical work and want to tackle this myself. I think the fan speed is at the highest right now. When the AC runs, it is too cold  and once it is stops the house gets stuffy . I want to reduce the blower speed and see if more moisture is absorbed.


----------



## allan (Jan 7, 2006)

*removing moisture*

If you open the air handling unit , look to see if the blower motor is a direct blower., I am sure it is.
The motor will have different color wires attached to some kinf of switching relay.

The black wire is usually the high speed .

If you want to lower this speed , remove the black wire (high sprrd ) and tap it so it doesnt arc out.

Look for a the orange wire . This is medium high. ( next speed down from high) replace the orange wire where the black was.
Now watch to see if you get more moisture out of your sysstem.

Warning " When you lower the speed of you blower you are also not boiling as much refrigerant. You have to be careful that no liquid gets back to the compressor. . Low speed fan can cause slugging.
As long as your AC coil has a TXvalve you shouldnot have any problems.

Allan Thorne
Clarkson Comfort Zone Heating and Air Conditioning Mississauga Ontario
weinstall.ca


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 11, 2006)

pay close attention to your cooling if you lower the speed because your a/c coil can freeze up in the plenumb if there isn't enough air flow. 

allen is right about how to lower the speed but make sure to read the diagram on the door of the furnace to find the right colors to match the speeds.


----------

